# Nissan Leaf motor resolver datasheet



## MPaulHolmes (Feb 23, 2008)

Does anyone have a link to the Nissan leaf motor resolver. Specifically, I need to know the pinout, the input excitation frequency (I think it's 10kHz, but am not sure), input DC voltage (I think it's 24 volts, but I'm not sure) and the output voltage from which the envelope needs to be extracted.

I know the company that makes the resolver. I even read a "datasheet" of sorts on 2 of the resolver types that they sell, but I still don't have the above information. I even wrote to them to ask for specs on it, and they never wrote back.


----------



## Bird of Prey (Aug 24, 2016)

Oh crap , if you don't know , I'm screwed . I need ed that from you for my Sevcon gen 4 80-350 AC controller so I can use a sin-con encoder or a UVW encoder for it .


----------



## eBIMMER (Feb 28, 2020)

Did either of you ever figure out how to extract motor rpm from the Leaf motor?

I am interested in taking this signal to my vehicle's tachometer whether via plug and play or thru some kind of converter.

Thanks!


----------



## eBIMMER (Feb 28, 2020)

Did either of you ever figure out how to extract motor rpm from the Leaf motor?

I am interested in taking this signal to my vehicle's tachometer whether via plug and play or thru some kind of converter.

Thanks!


----------

